# Roaster Retailing



## ianb

If anyone has actually tried roasting onsite in a coffee house, without being a professional roaster, and in less than professional quantities - that is, not using a massive great Probat or anything costing tens of thousands! - I should be extremely interested to know about your experiences, for a forthcoming story.

Many thanks

-Ian Boughton

Coffee House magazine.

http://www.coffee-house.org.uk


----------



## MikeHag

Sounds like an interesting read, Ian. Exactly what I'm planning to do when my own place opens next year, but not yet. Look fwd to reading.


----------



## seeq

I'd love to do that if I ever opened a cafe


----------



## MikeHag

Ian, try contacting http://www.artysans.org.uk/ ... they just won the Highlands and Islands Food & Drink Innovation Award on Friday.


----------



## ianb

Thank you. I haven't been in Inverness since the country music festival of 1981... but we won't go into that!

Cheers

-Ian


----------



## MikeHag

Let's hope they let you back inside the city limits


----------



## Glenn

I attended a great seminar at the Canadian Coffee & Tea show earlier this month where profitability of roasting to supply your own cafe and the local market was explored. The presenter, Jim from FreshCup.ca was also demonstrating a new self contained roasting unit, quite different from a Probat. Give me a call for his details as it may add another angle to the story.


----------



## BlankBoxCoffee

Hi Ian,

A couple of the roasters I interviewed used to have smaller roasters before the Probats and equivalents they have now. Based on our conversations, the main challenge of having a too small roaster (1-2kg) is that it is difficult to get consistency on all the roasts but around the 5kg upwards mark it becomes much better. Peter from JGC gave me a copy of your magazine when I was up there to interview him - definitely subscribing!

Regards

Gideon


----------

